# Square fence



## Drick (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey guys,

If you want a fence that is easy to keep square to your router table, try using a speed square. Home Depot has a large one that is made of plastic. Clamp the side of the right angle that has the lip on it to the front or side of the table. I use a bar clamp between the front and back of the table to hold the square's lip tight against the table. Add a C-clamp to help hold the square down. Put the other side of the square's right angle adjacent to the bit. Use a second square, one of the adjustable ones with a ruler, to measure from the fence to the bit. You can also use the square as a way to check the squareness of your regular fence.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi, interesting ideas..... boy I don't know how to say this but I never square my fence. I don't because with a router or drill press or any tool like these the fence does not have to be square to the table....... Check out this post and get back to me if you need to... sometime it's just how you think of things that makes all the difference.....
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=521

Ed


----------



## Cummins92 (Nov 14, 2004)

reible,
It might depend on how a person wants to use their router table. I would really like to own a wood milling machine, but can't afford it. So, with parallel table sides, square miter slot, router lifter, router fence with gib adjustments, surface gage with an indicator, and dial calipers I can play wood mill until I hit the Lotto. I have fun playing with it, others might not. But, thats the thing, have fun with the hobby.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Cummins92 said:


> reible,
> It might depend on how a person wants to use their router table. I would really like to own a wood milling machine, but can't afford it. So, with parallel table sides, square miter slot, router lifter, router fence with gib adjustments, surface gage with an indicator, and dial calipers I can play wood mill until I hit the Lotto. I have fun playing with it, others might not. But, thats the thing, have fun with the hobby.


 My intent was not to say one can't do what ever they want but I just have seen so many people who have been woodworker for years trying to square a fence to the router table... I show them that it doesn't matter and this light bulb turns on!!! It is amazing to see! Tables are often even designed with marker etched in reinforcing the notion of having to have it on the same measurement on both sides.... I don't think anyone I've shown this to has ever gone back......

I worked in a machine shop a long while back and I did a bridge for a guitar on a mill. I to have often wanted that capacity again but no funds thus far for this dream. I have even thought about just a x-y table to mount on a drill press and using it as a slow router (I even have a collet for the drill press as a drill chuck is not designed for the forces of routing).

How about sending a picture of your set-up?

Ed


----------



## Cummins92 (Nov 14, 2004)

reible said:


> My intent was not to say one can't do what ever they want but I just have seen so many people who have been woodworker for years trying to square a fence to the router table... I show them that it doesn't matter and this light bulb turns on!!! It is amazing to see! Tables are often even designed with marker etched in reinforcing the notion of having to have it on the same measurement on both sides.... I don't think anyone I've shown this to has ever gone back......
> 
> I worked in a machine shop a long while back and I did a bridge for a guitar on a mill. I to have often wanted that capacity again but no funds thus far for this dream. I have even thought about just a x-y table to mount on a drill press and using it as a slow router (I even have a collet for the drill press as a drill chuck is not designed for the forces of routing).
> 
> ...


I'd like to send a photo, but the money for a digital camera that I don't have would go towards that wood mill. Even a free Bridgeport would do. My table is basically Norm's with "Formica" on all surfaces. A lot of time spent on making the sides parallel, but that's all related to my job. The fence is higher and longer and clamps over each side with screw adjustments for side play. Maybe I should spend more time on things that pay money and buy that wood mill. By the way, maybe you should reconsider your concerns about that drill chuck. We do mill with them, just be gentle. In closing, I wasn't questioning the motives of your reply. I just wanted to present a different view. Thank You and have fun.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Cummins92 said:


> I'd like to send a photo, but the money for a digital camera that I don't have would go towards that wood mill. Even a free Bridgeport would do. My table is basically Norm's with "Formica" on all surfaces. A lot of time spent on making the sides parallel, but that's all related to my job. The fence is higher and longer and clamps over each side with screw adjustments for side play. Maybe I should spend more time on things that pay money and buy that wood mill. By the way, maybe you should reconsider your concerns about that drill chuck. We do mill with them, just be gentle. In closing, I wasn't questioning the motives of your reply. I just wanted to present a different view. Thank You and have fun.


 From what you are saying this table and you are part of a commerical shop then? If so I can understand if you don't want to answer some more questions but I am interested in just what you are doing and how you are doing it. It sounds like I or we might benefit from your experence and the how's and why's..... If for no other reason then to learn.

(side note: If you have a std camera shot the pictures and take it to the local walmart-kmart-walgreens and have some digital images done when you get your prints.)

I've attached a image of an x-y table for use on a drill press... from the price I don't think it is very current but when I get more time I might try and do something like this unless I come into more money...... or learn of a better way.

Ed


----------

